
Ask HN: Is it OK to ask co-workers for my performance review? - JollyGiant
Last year I got my first lead developer position. Since then I got my performance review from main manager and that went great but I still wonder if staff that I am working with is as happy with me as management is.<p>Is it OK to ask my subordinates for my performance review?
======
cupcakestand
Interesting question. What you ask for is a '360 feedback' which is usually a
smart way to get rid of people without being the predator ('the team is not
happy with you...').

------
JSeymourATL
> but I still wonder if staff that I am working with is as happy with me as
> management is.

Imagine your boss asking for the same feedback-- how would you respond?
Probably with something safe, non-ego bruising.

Relative to employee happiness-- Marshall Goldsmith offers brilliant advice on
improving employee engagement >
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LInGemfSBZU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LInGemfSBZU)

